# Mini-Abo-Letzte Ausgabe (noch) nicht erhalten



## tigerjessy (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte ende Oktober ein Mini-Abo abgeschlossen und nach der zweiten Ausgabe gekündigt damit es nicht in ein Jahresabo geht. 
Leider habe ich die 3. Zeitung noch nicht erhalten, morgen erscheint sie regulär im Handel.
Die ersten beiden Ausgaben hatte ich jeweils Freitag und Samstag im Briefkasten.
Wo und wie muss ich mich melden.

Mit feundlichem Gruß  Patrick


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Februar 2014)

Bitte noch 1 Tag warten. Dann kannst Du mir gerne Deinen Realnamen per PN schicken.


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Februar 2014)

tigerjessy, bleib doch mal entspannt.
Hab ein normales Abo und meine ist auch noch nicht da.

Wird heute schon kommen....


----------



## tigerjessy (4. Februar 2014)

Heute kommt sie wohl nicht mehr, da die Post schon um 9 hier war. 
Ich warte bis morgen, wenn ich sie bis dahin noch nicht habe, melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## Tommi1 (4. Februar 2014)

Jup.
Bei mir war die Post eben da. Nichts.
Glaub da schludert die Post mal wieder.


----------



## Lexx (4. Februar 2014)

Bei mir kommen sie (PCG/PCGH) IMMER Mittwochs.


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Bei mir kam es immer vor Mittwoch.
Meist Samstags.

Und jetzt mach ich mir Gedanken...

Es ist Mittwoch, die Post ist durch... und kein Heft....


----------



## tigerjessy (5. Februar 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch etwas verärgert. Mittwoch: und immer noch keine PCGH im Briefkasten.
Ich hatte schon öfter Probleme mit diversen Abos, deshalb hatte ich mir vor ca. 10 Jahren gesagt "Nie wieder ein Abo".
Aber bei dem Mini-Abo bin ich schwach geworden. 
3 Ausgaben plus Wie funzt mein PC für unter 11€,da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.

In der schriftlichen Kündigungsbestätigung stand, ich zitiere:
"Als letztes Heft erhalten Sie die Ausgabe 003/2014 am 05.02.2014"

Ich habe sogar meine Bekannten auf das Mini-Abo aufmerksam gemacht. Da kann ich nur hoffen das es bei denen besser läuft,
sonst........kann man sich wohl denken.
Ich überlege gerade ob ich reklamieren soll (kostet ja auch 0,14€ pM) oder einfach in den Laden um die Ecke gehe und mir die
PCGH wie vorher immer da kaufe. 

Das Experiment ABO vergesse ich am Besten ganz schnell wieder.


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Vergiss das mal.

Das ging bis jetzt, seit ich das Abo habe, immer Gut. 2 - 3 Tage vorm Erscheinungstermin hatte ich das Heft.
Und da ich anscheinend nicht der einzige bin, muss da was schief gelaufen sein.

Vielleicht hat die Redaktion bis zum letzten Tag dran schaffen müssen...


----------



## Erel1968 (5. Februar 2014)

Tröstet euch, auch ich habe mein Heft erst heute bekommen.

Sonst ist es, je nach dem ob die Post mal wieder am Samstag zu faul ist, spätestens am Montag da. Dieses Mal aber eben nicht.


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Na dann besteht ja noch etwas Hoffnung.


----------



## tigerjessy (5. Februar 2014)

Na, dann heißt es wohl abwarten und Tee trinken. 
Aber wenn ich bis zum WE noch kein Heft habe, dann ist anscheinend irgendetwas..........im Staate PCGH 


*Heute ist Donnerstag und immer noch keine PCGH im Briefkasten*


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Jetzt artet es aus......

Heute hab ich das GeForce Sonderheft bekommen (obwohl nicht offiziell bestellt) mit Rechnung über 7,99 € (Heft und Versand).

Ich hatte bei Computec / DVP letztes WE nachgefragt, ob Sie mir meine Abo Nummer zusenden können, damit ich das Sonderheft zu Abo Konditionen bestellen kann.
Oder, falls möglich, mir das Sonderheft mit dem aktuellen PCGH verschicken können inkl. Rechnung mit dem ABO Sonderpreis....

Da fällt mir nun wirklich nichts ein.

Die aktuelle PCGH ist natürlich heute auch noch nicht angekommen.....


Wird langsam mal Zeit, daß, ev. Thilo mal DuDu bei denen macht.
Da läuft ja dieses mal alles schief.....


----------



## tigerjessy (6. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gestern Abend eine Mail an computec gesendet. Heute um 9 kam schon  Antwort.
Entschuldigung für die ...............usw.  Wir senden ihnen die Ausgabe schnellst-möglich zu.
Muss sagen das ging echt schnell, obwohl kein Wort über das wieso und warum in der Mail stand.
Jetzt ist nur zu hoffen das die PCGH bei mir ankommt.

@Tommi1
Vielleicht hat im Versand einer gepennt, oder über Nacht das Lesen verlernt........der weiß das schon. 

PS: Das Geforce-Heft habe ich auch schon. Das hat meine Freundin über ein Mini-Abo bestellt.
Komischerweise kam das schon 2 Tage nach der Bestellung, bevor das Abo bezahlt war.
Wenn bei dem Abo auch etwas schief läuft, werde ich die PCGH wieder ganz normal Mittwochs im Handel kaufen, so wie die letzten 5 Jahre.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Habe die heute Mittag auch angeschrieben, was das überhaupt soll, daß die einfach das Sonderheft schicken und den Betrag gleich abbuchen, obwohl ich das Heft offiziell gar nicht bestellt habe.
Und schon gar nicht für 7,99 €....
Und vor allem, wo die Hefte bleiben (hab auch erwähnt, daß einige hier im Forum noch ohne Heft da stehen).

Bis jetzt keine Antwort.

Hab echt gerade nen mächtig dicken Hals.
Einfach mal das Sonderheft geschickt mit normaler Rechnung und sofort auch den Betrag eingezogen....Bin kurz davor denen das unfrei wieder zurück zu schicken.

Naja... werde mir überlegen, ob ich das Abo nach der Laufzeit verlängere, wenn die solche Machenschaften bei Computec haben.
Dann kauf ich mir lieber das Heft wieder am Zeitungsstand.


----------



## tigerjessy (6. Februar 2014)

Kann ich verstehen, wobei im Sonderheft auch nicht viel neues steht.
Wenn man die letzten 12 Ausgaben des regulären Heft durchsieht findet man einige Artikel 1:1 z.B die Übertaktungstools, den
Lufttunnel etc.


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Klar. Aber wollte es trotzdem haben, da ich dann da alles in einem habe, ohne die einzelnen Hefte zu durchsuchen.

Aber wollte mit der Bestellung ja warten, bis das aktuelle PCGH da ist, damit ich mit meiner Abo Nummer das Sonderheft für 4,49 bestellen kann und nicht, daß sie es einem einfach schicken, weil man es mal erwähnt hat und dann auch noch, als 2 Jahres Abonement Nehmer den vollen Preis zahlen muss.

Hätte aktuell mal große Lust, bei denen ein paar Türen einzutreten.


----------



## tigerjessy (6. Februar 2014)

Na da gibt es anscheinend einigen Klärungsbedarf.
Das im Geforce-Heft nicht viel neues steht war mir auch bewusst.
Aber das sehe ich ähnlich, das man nicht alle Ausgaben des letzten Jahres durchblättern muss.
Mal schauen was es morgen gibt


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Februar 2014)

Eben.
Mal sehen, ob die sich morgen zu meiner E-Mail mal äußern und ob das Heft morgen kommt.

Ansonsten kündige ich mein Abo wegen Vetragsbruch fristlos.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. Februar 2014)

So... ich glaube alles wird Gut.

Hab heute ne E-Mail bekommen.

Sie können nicht feststellen, warum die PCGH 3/14 nicht bei mir eingetroffen ist und senden daher nochmal ein Exeplar.

Beim Sonderheft haben Sie jetzt anscheinend festgestellt, daß ich ein Abo habe und erstatten mir 3,50 €, die ja zuviel von meinem Konto abgebucht wurden.


----------



## tigerjessy (7. Februar 2014)

Das ist schon mal was positives.
Bei mir war heute immer noch Ebbe im Briefkasten.
Aber morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag.


----------



## Tommi1 (7. Februar 2014)

Hab ja die Hoffnung, daß es jetzt schnell geht und die morgen da ist.

Aber da scheint ja was nicht zu stimmen, wenn einige Hefte "verloren" gehen...


----------



## tigerjessy (8. Februar 2014)

Heute kam endlich meine PCGH. 
Wusste gar nicht mehr das ich mich über solche Kleinigkeiten derart freuen kann.
Ist nur zu hoffen das das mit dem "Vergessen" eine Ausnahme war.
Aber fast jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient, auch Computec.
Der Service ist lobenswert. Auf meine Mail wurde zeitnah geantwortet und innerhalb von 48Stunden hatte ich die
Ersatzlieferung.
Und im Forum hatte sich Thilo angeboten mal nachzuforschen.
Von dem Kundendienst können sich so einige Firmen eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden.

@Tommi1
Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Post bekommen?


----------



## Tommi1 (8. Februar 2014)

Negativ.
Noch nicht eingetroffen.

Hoffe jetzt auf Montag.


----------



## Tommi1 (10. Februar 2014)

So.... 
Und das warten geht weiter.
Heute war sie natürlich auch nicht bei der Post dabei.....

Das Teil ist jetzt, wenn man es genau nimmt, über eine Woche überfällig....


----------



## tigerjessy (10. Februar 2014)

Das ist echt ärgerlich. Gerade weil du ein 2-Jahres-Abo hast.
Das sie heute in der Post ist, damit habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht gerechnet.
Ich gehe mal "optimistisch" von morgen aus, hoffe ich jedenfalls für dich.


----------



## Tommi1 (10. Februar 2014)

Naja... hatte schon damit gerechnet.
Am Freitag Mittag bei denen raus und am Samstag, spät. Montag (heute) bei mir.


----------



## Tommi1 (11. Februar 2014)

Langsam nervt es.

Heute wieder nichts.


----------



## tigerjessy (11. Februar 2014)

Ich würde bei computec@dpv.de  noch mal nachhaken wo deine Ausgabe bleibt.
Da ist es schon nicht mehr ganz so leicht sachlich zu bleiben. 
Was jetzt kommt ist nicht erst gemeint aber mittlerweile im Bereich des Möglichen.
"Vielleicht kommt sie zusammen mit der nächsten Ausgabe"


----------



## Tommi1 (11. Februar 2014)

Jaja... habe heute mittag, nachdem ich hier geschrieben hatte, denen eine E-Mail geschrieben.

Nartürlich NOCH freundlich. Aber wer weiß wie lange das noch so bleibt.
Immerhon ist das Teil ja jetzt 8 Tage überfällig. Oder noch ein paae mehr.

Wenn die erst mit der nächsten kommen sollte, dann können die beide behalten.
Das fände ich dann eine Frechheit.


----------



## tigerjessy (12. Februar 2014)

Wie schaut's aus?  oder


----------



## Tommi1 (12. Februar 2014)

Wie geil....
Wollte gerade hier rein nachdem ich meine E-Mails abgerufen habe.
Und da hab ich Deinen neuen Beitrag gesehen...

Was soll ich sagen.....











Heft ist gekommen...
Rückgeld noch nicht.

Aber das kann ja etwas dauern.


----------



## tigerjessy (12. Februar 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß beim lesen.


----------

